# 1965 gto rear tailpanel



## army6741 (Jul 3, 2014)

Any way to repair a broken mounting stud on a 1965 GTO rear tailpanel? its the end one so panel sticks out past bezel. Its a pretty nice panel but needs a stud.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm not sure which piece your talking about, but I'm guessing it's the pot metal on the tail light? If the stud is on the sheet metal panel extension you can weld a new stud on. If you are talking about a die cast pot metal piece then you can repair it with muggyweld super alloy 1. 

Aluminum Welding & Aluminum Repair | MuggyWeld.com

Check out some of the youtube videos on repairing die cast.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

any thick epoxy will fix it, jb weld, gm carb epoxy, proset 176/276 super tough, spa bond 345 toughened. you can braze the stud back on but be VERY wary of distortion on the finish side


----------

